# Mushrooms And Fungi Of Any Kind



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

I always like the time of the year when you can smell the scent, the aroma in the forest that they are there ,even if you haven't seen them.
And I like taking pictures of mushrooms and I thought it was about time to give them a dedicated thread, knowing that there are already a lot of posts in forest or macro threads and so on.
But I found that most of my mushroom pictures are not taken with my macro. And that's why started this thread.
I will probably repost some older mushroom pictures here, but only because I think they are worth it.
Please add yours, too.

I think I'll start with this beautiful fly agaric:
[email protected] 100mm, 1/250s, f/11, ISO3200


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

And this beautiful one I couldn't determine I came across just a few days ago.
[email protected] 400mm, 1/400s, f/13, ISO800


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2021)

He-he.

One of the subjects of my 14-35 testing yesterday:




(double-checking that I've removed the original location info, as this chanterelle has moved to my fridge, and not alone)


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2021)

Another chanterella "landscape" from the same lens (both images were not cropped):


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Very nice series, Maximilian. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2021)

Eagerly awaiting the "Mushrooms In Flight ONLY" companion thread.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 27, 2021)

As a new thread, I'd suggest "mushrooms on a pile of manure".
These ones are "coprinus comatus" manuriensis ?
EOS R + Leica M Elmarit 2,8/90


----------



## SteveC (Aug 27, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> As a new thread, I'd suggest "mushrooms on a pile of manure".


I have no choice but to pooh-pooh that suggestion.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 27, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> These ones are "coprinus comatus" manuriensis ?


Looks more like _Coprinopsis atramentaria_ (which is poisonous if consumed with alcohol).


----------



## Joules (Aug 28, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Looks more like _Coprinopsis atramentaria_ (which is poisonous if consumed with alcohol).


Only poisonous if consumed with another poison?  Funky.

Cool pictures all around. Makes me want to visit the forest and see if I can spot something myself. It has been raining quite a lot here lately, so I guess that's at least the chances are quite good?


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 28, 2021)

Here I suppose I have a member of the family _polyporaceae _and maybe of the genus _trametes_ trying to degrade a stub.
Forgive me if I'm talking nonsense. I'm good at fauna, but flora and especially fungi are not (yet) my world 
[email protected] 105mm, 1/125s, f/10, ISO800


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2021)

Kit. said:


> He-he.
> 
> One of the subjects of my 14-35 testing yesterday:
> 
> ...


When I saw that one I couldn't see the stem well enough to be sure but great find .


----------



## canonmike (Aug 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Here I suppose I have a member of the family _polyporaceae _and maybe of the genus _trametes_ trying to degrade a stub.
> Forgive me if I'm talking nonsense. I'm good at fauna, but flora and especially fungi are not (yet) my world
> 
> View attachment 199841


Very nice shots but wish you would post the meta data so we could observe your cam and lens settings. I love mushrooms and documentaries about them. If, by chance you haven't already seen and have access to Netflix docs, you might enjoy the following story. https://www.netflix.com/title/81183477. It is just fascinating to watch and learn about the world of mushrooms on this doc.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2021)

Lion's mane (_*Hericium erinaceus) . *_​


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2021)

Cool mushroom. Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks Click!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Here I suppose I have a member of the family _polyporaceae _and maybe of the genus _trametes_ trying to degrade a stub.
> Forgive me if I'm talking nonsense. I'm good at fauna, but flora and especially fungi are not (yet) my world
> 
> View attachment 199841


Looks like a Turkey tail to me too.


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> And this beautiful one I couldn't determine I came across just a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 199813
> 
> ...


Tylopilus felleus I think


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> As a new thread, I'd suggest "mushrooms on a pile of manure".
> These ones are "coprinus comatus" manuriensis ?
> EOS R + Leica M Elmarit 2,8/90


It is not Coprinus comatus for sure (that one is easy to ID by photo). In the old literature it would be "Coprinus" but now that genus was split into few more. I cant ID this without microscope.


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm not taking photos of fungi now but several years ago they were my prime object. Unfortunately I may deleted the NEF files (can't find them right now) and the noise reduction is not of the recent years level. All photos are taken at very closed aperture for maximum detail/info (even in the background) for purpose of ID.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> I'm not taking photos of fungi now but several years ago they were my prime object. Unfortunately I may deleted the NEF files (can't find them right now) and the noise reduction is not of the recent years level. All photos are taken at very closed aperture for maximum detail/info (even in the background) for purpose of ID.
> 
> View attachment 199851
> View attachment 199853
> ...


Very nice ISv!


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Very nice ISv!


Thanks jprusa!
I wouldn't say the IQ is that good but the purpose of these photos (except the last two which are common here and well described) was for ID. Non of the first five was given ID to species, for some even to genus by the local, professional mycologists that I contacted. In fact I was supplying also a dry material for microscopy and field descriptions together with the photos.
All these are from Hawaii, most of them are "guests" from other continents and there is big mess in the taxonomy of the tropical fungi (and not only of the tropical). So, my hobby in that time was pretty purposeful 
Anyway, I have tons of photos of fungi (unfortunately many from the film era that I'm not going to digitize) and will post some in portions...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 29, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Looks like a Turkey tail to me too.





ISv said:


> Tylopilus felleus I think


Thanks, jprusa and ISv


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 29, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Very nice shots but wish you would post the meta data so we could observe your cam and lens settings. I love mushrooms and documentaries about them. If, by chance you haven't already seen and have access to Netflix docs, you might enjoy the following story. https://www.netflix.com/title/81183477. It is just fascinating to watch and learn about the world of mushrooms on this doc.


Hello, canonmike! 
Thanks for that Netflix hint. 
About meta data: 
I don't want to spread too much personal data in the web, but I've added the exposure data to my pics.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 30, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I don't want to spread too much personal data in the web


Like your Iso and aperture? 


A 23 picture focus stack with the Eos R and Laowa 60mm Macro, LED light by Samsung smartphone.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Very nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 30, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Like your Iso and aperture?


As you can see I have added exposure data to my posts above. And I will always do so if asked for.
But have you ever read out the full EXIF of a picture?
If not you would be surprised what it tells about all your gear, incl. serial nr., GPS data, if it's switched on, etc..
And I don't want anybody trying to register at Canon or somewhere else with serial nrs. of my gear, for example.
Of course one can modify and select data. But for me it is easier to just leave it away.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 31, 2021)

I've had macro lenses in the past, but never used them much. I've never done any focus stacking, and certainly don't recall ever having photographed mushrooms, but this thread inspired me to do both. Using the RF 100 and my R5's focus bracketing feature, I photographed these fungi in my flower beds. Natural light, 50 frames, ISO 800, f/4, 1/50th. I have no idea what kind they are, but there's lots of them. Used the Helicon Focus trial to process. I tried Affinity Photo and Photoshop as well, but Helicon did the best at default settings. I found this more interesting than I expected...so that's a win. Anyway, here is my first attempt at focus stacking.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a very nice picture. Well done, Henry.


----------



## becceric (Aug 31, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I've had macro lenses in the past, but never used them much. I've never done any focus stacking, and certainly don't recall ever having photographed mushrooms, but this thread inspired me to do both. Using the RF 100 and my R5's focus bracketing feature, I photographed these fungi in my flower beds. Natural light, 50 frames, ISO 800, f/4, 1/50th. I have no idea what kind they are, but there's lots of them. Used the Helicon Focus trial to process. I tried Affinity Photo and Photoshop as well, but Helicon did the best at default settings. I found this more interesting than I expected...so that's a win. Anyway, here is my first attempt at focus stacking.
> 
> View attachment 199939


That’s quite neat, HenryL. My few attempts at focus stacking left me with several halos to remove afterwards. I like the gloss on the righthand mushroom.


----------



## becceric (Aug 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Like your Iso and aperture?
> 
> 
> A 23 picture focus stack with the Eos R and Laowa 60mm Macro, LED light by Samsung smartphone.
> ...


That’s quite an impressive grouping. A very nice job. The lighting adds a great look. How many watt-seconds is that Samsung?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Like your Iso and aperture?
> 
> 
> A 23 picture focus stack with the Eos R and Laowa 60mm Macro, LED light by Samsung smartphone.
> ...





HenryL said:


> I've had macro lenses in the past, but never used them much. I've never done any focus stacking, and certainly don't recall ever having photographed mushrooms, but this thread inspired me to do both. Using the RF 100 and my R5's focus bracketing feature, I photographed these fungi in my flower beds. Natural light, 50 frames, ISO 800, f/4, 1/50th. I have no idea what kind they are, but there's lots of them. Used the Helicon Focus trial to process. I tried Affinity Photo and Photoshop as well, but Helicon did the best at default settings. I found this more interesting than I expected...so that's a win. Anyway, here is my first attempt at focus stacking.
> 
> View attachment 199939


I really like the focus stacking with these subjects. You have a great job with stunning results.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> I'm not taking photos of fungi now but several years ago they were my prime object. Unfortunately I may deleted the NEF files (can't find them right now) and the noise reduction is not of the recent years level. All photos are taken at very closed aperture for maximum detail/info (even in the background) for purpose of ID.
> 
> View attachment 199851
> View attachment 199853
> ...


Very interesting shots.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2021)

[email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8, ISO 1000


----------



## canonmike (Aug 31, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I've had macro lenses in the past, but never used them much. I've never done any focus stacking, and certainly don't recall ever having photographed mushrooms, but this thread inspired me to do both. Using the RF 100 and my R5's focus bracketing feature, I photographed these fungi in my flower beds. Natural light, 50 frames, ISO 800, f/4, 1/50th. I have no idea what kind they are, but there's lots of them. Used the Helicon Focus trial to process. I tried Affinity Photo and Photoshop as well, but Helicon did the best at default settings. I found this more interesting than I expected...so that's a win. Anyway, here is my first attempt at focus stacking.
> 
> View attachment 199939


Nicely done....


----------



## jprusa (Aug 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Like your Iso and aperture?
> 
> 
> A 23 picture focus stack with the Eos R and Laowa 60mm Macro, LED light by Samsung smartphone.
> ...


What a find! Nice shot!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 31, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8, ISO 1000
> 
> View attachment 199944


Very Nice Maximilian! Great find


----------



## jprusa (Aug 31, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I've had macro lenses in the past, but never used them much. I've never done any focus stacking, and certainly don't recall ever having photographed mushrooms, but this thread inspired me to do both. Using the RF 100 and my R5's focus bracketing feature, I photographed these fungi in my flower beds. Natural light, 50 frames, ISO 800, f/4, 1/50th. I have no idea what kind they are, but there's lots of them. Used the Helicon Focus trial to process. I tried Affinity Photo and Photoshop as well, but Helicon did the best at default settings. I found this more interesting than I expected...so that's a win. Anyway, here is my first attempt at focus stacking.
> 
> View attachment 199939


It turned out good, I like the way the background looks.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2021)

[email protected] 105mm, 1/125, f/5.6 ISO 1000


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I really like the focus stacking with these subjects.


Mushrooms are perfect for focus stacking!


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

becceric said:


> How many watt-seconds is that Samsung?


I do not know. Just a 2015 smartphone.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

becceric said:


> My few attempts at focus stacking left me with several halos to remove afterwards


There is also a halo in Henry's picture but very tiny. It is a unavoidable problem if near subject covers a far one. Another reason to frame carefully!


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

Tested the RF35 today with the R5 in-body focus bracketing:
Iso 200, f/1.8, 1/400, 11 frames


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Tested the RF35 today with the R5 in-body focus bracketing:
> Iso 200, f/1.8, 1/400, 11 frames
> View attachment 199948


Beautiful. Did you hand hold or use a tripod?


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

The camera has been on the floor but also handheld. The focus bracketing is very fast especially wide open.

Edit:
About a second for eleven frames


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Nemorino. Nicely done.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2021)

@Click
Thank You!

Another test R5, RF35 @ f/7.1, 23 frames



Above I mentioned the unavoidable halos caused by diffused subjects in front of another.
Thin subjects are sometimes very difficult:


Rendering with another method of helicon


----------



## HenryL (Aug 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Tested the RF35 today with the R5 in-body focus bracketing:
> Iso 200, f/1.8, 1/400, 11 frames
> View attachment 199948


Nicely done, Nemorino. Minimalist mushrooms?


----------



## HenryL (Aug 31, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8, ISO 1000
> 
> View attachment 199944


Great image, Maximilian! Lemmings walking off a cliff come to mind.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 31, 2021)

becceric said:


> That’s quite neat, HenryL. My few attempts at focus stacking left me with several halos to remove afterwards. I like the gloss on the righthand mushroom.


Thank you! A couple of attempts had halos like that. I gather there is a way to fix those by masking layers and whatnot, but that's beyond me at the moment. Luckily one method in Helicon worked just fine.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 31, 2021)

Here's a couple from the last Australian Autumn:


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2021)

Nicely done, Jethro. I really like the blue one.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Jethro. I really like the blue one.


It's a startling colour - and I only see them in one particular spot (every couple of years).


----------



## jprusa (Sep 1, 2021)

Six little ones in a base of a tree.


----------



## EricN (Sep 1, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8, ISO 1000
> 
> View attachment 199944


Smurf village?


----------



## jprusa (Sep 1, 2021)

More often than not the Indian Pipe is often thought to be a fungus yet it is a flowering plant. It belongs to the Ericaceae (blueberry) family. This is one of about 3,000 species of non-photosynthetic flowering plants. Monotropa uniflora can actually grow in dark environments because it is not dependent on light for photosynthesis.


----------



## DanP (Sep 2, 2021)

Amanita Muscaria - focus stacked using manual focus with M5 & 28mm macro, stacked with Helicon Focus 7.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 2, 2021)

DanP said:


> Amanita Muscaria - focus stacked using manual focus with M5 & 28mm macro, stacked with Helicon Focus 7.
> View attachment 199978
> View attachment 199979


Those are beautiful! great shot


----------



## canonmike (Sep 2, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> @Click
> Thank You!
> 
> Another test R5, RF35 @ f/7.1, 23 frames
> ...





Nemorino said:


> @Click
> Thank You!
> 
> Another test R5, RF35 @ f/7.1, 23 frames
> ...


Nicely done. I especially like the first wide angle shot, stacking 23 photos. Viewed full frame, I feel like I'm right there, crawling around, checking out your mushrooms.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 2, 2021)

DanP said:


> Amanita Muscaria - focus stacked using manual focus with M5 & 28mm macro, stacked with Helicon Focus 7.
> View attachment 199978
> View attachment 199979


Wow! Just look at the clarity in these photos. Who said the M series bodies and lenses were not capable.??? Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

DanP said:


> Amanita Muscaria - focus stacked using manual focus with M5 & 28mm macro, stacked with Helicon Focus 7.




Very nice pictures! Well done, DanP.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2021)

DanP said:


> Amanita Muscaria - focus stacked using manual focus with M5 & 28mm macro, stacked with Helicon Focus 7.


What a wonderful population - really well staged . Congrats Dan


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2021)

[email protected] 105mm, 1/125, f/5.6 ISO 1000


----------



## canonmike (Sep 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/125, f/5.6 ISO 1000
> 
> View attachment 199982


The photographing of mushrooms and fungi takes you into a different world, one you and fellow CR members have convinced me to explore.


----------



## HenryL (Sep 2, 2021)

canonmike said:


> The photographing of mushrooms and fungi takes you into a different world, one you and fellow CR members have convinced me to explore.


Be careful, It's a trap...you'll end up stuck in a tiny little world! 

These folks around here got me too!  In all honestly, birds have mostly cleared out around here other than crows and gulls, so it's not a problem that since these guys started with the mushroom photos, I walk around always looking down instead of up. Enjoy the discovery...I certainly am!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2021)

canonmike said:


> The photographing of mushrooms and fungi takes you into a different world, one you and fellow CR members have convinced me to explore.





HenryL said:


> These folks around here got me too!  ...



You're welcome. And all others, too.
When I started this thread I didn't expect more than 60 replies in such a short time.
Thank you all.


----------



## EricN (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## EricN (Sep 2, 2021)

135 2.8 soft focus


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/125, f/5.6 ISO 1000




Very nice composition. Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice composition. Well done.


Thanks, Click. 
I didn't think much of composition. In this case that was "the standard" to me.
So if I may ask: What do you think is so well in this case?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 3, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 199994


Eric, I really like that bottom-up perspective. Quite often I am to lazy to try that out 
What gear did you use and how was the aperture? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks, Click.
> I didn't think much of composition. In this case that was "the standard" to me.
> So if I may ask: What do you think is so well in this case?



The Point of view and the choice of the Depth of field. The image looks balanced throughout the composition.


----------



## EricN (Sep 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Eric, I really like that bottom-up perspective. Quite often I am to lazy to try that out
> What gear did you use and how was the aperture? Thanks in advance.


100-400ii with Hoya closeup lens +4 at f11. I balanced with rocks, acorns and twigs until I got it right. I'd like to learn about focus bracketing, but I think it might not work in this case with overlapping of the grass and all the different mushrooms.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Eric, I really like that bottom-up perspective. Quite often I am to lazy to try that out
> What gear did you use and how was the aperture? Thanks in advance.


I purchased this just for mushrooms , I ran across it on Amazon prime day and it was a pretty good deal. It is quirky but it works better than my RRS. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1486816-REG/geekoto_x25_defender_75_4_section.html/specs


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 4, 2021)

jprusa said:


> I purchased this just for mushrooms , I ran across it on Amazon prime day and it was a pretty good deal. It is quirky but it works better than my RRS. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1486816-REG/geekoto_x25_defender_75_4_section.html/specs


Thanks, jprusa, for that recommendation. 
I already have a light travel tripod, that I can put really low as well as a gorillapod. 
The laziness is more about try and recompose and try again as you cannot look through the VF with the camera so low and just a fixed display doesn't help, too.


----------



## DanP (Sep 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> What a wonderful population - really well staged . Congrats Dan


Thanks Maximilian. They were part of a larger grouping. It's too bad the window for them being in good shape is quite narrow.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 5, 2021)

canonmike said:


> , I feel like I'm right there, crawling around, checking out your mushrooms.


Oh no! It was such a muddy floor!


----------



## Jethro (Sep 5, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Oh no! It was such a muddy floor!


How many opportunities do 'responsible adults' get to crawl around in the mud! Although, I must add, where I am peak-fungi season coincides with peak leech season ...


----------



## becceric (Sep 6, 2021)

Here is a mushroom shot I've always liked. It felt like I was looking at the unique striated bridge of a Federation Starship.

It's a shame my iMac and Time Machine lost the original along with many other items. Nothing's perfect...


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice picture, becceric.

​


----------



## LeBlobe (Sep 6, 2021)

18 shots
Canon EOS RP
Canon RF 35mm f/1.8 IS STM

0.4s / f7.1 / iso 125


----------



## becceric (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice picture, becceric.
> 
> ​


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

[email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8 ISO 1600


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2021)

So no mushrooms in flight, yet?


----------



## jprusa (Sep 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 105mm, 1/100, f/8 ISO 1600
> 
> View attachment 200012


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

I found my NEF files finally...
Some of these shots are 2-4s exposure time...


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> I found my NEF files finally...
> Some of these shots are 2-4s exposure time...
> 
> View attachment 200036
> ...


Thanks for the ""! It seems you like the fungi from the Genus _Cortinarius _- even the image at your account is a _Cortinarius_. They are beautiful and very dangerous (some are edible and good but very hard to ID correctly): if in Amanitas (like the Death cap) you may have 24-72h latent period before you start feeling the poisoning (in the same time the toxins of the fungus are making crap of your liver!!!). With the _Cortinarius_ this period is much longer - as long as that there is no way back!
On other hand they are really nice for photos (as you prove it)!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2021)

SteveC said:


> So no mushrooms in flight, yet?


Nope! 
Maybe I ate the wrong ones to find any


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> Thanks for the ""! It seems you like the fungi from the Genus _Cortinarius _- even the image at your account is a _Cortinarius_. They are beautiful and very dangerous (some are edible and good but very hard to ID correctly): if in Amanitas (like the Death cap) you may have 24-72h latent period before you start feeling the poisoning (in the same time the toxins of the fungus are making crap of your liver!!!). With the _Cortinarius_ this period is much longer - as long as that there is no way back!
> On other hand they are really nice for photos (as you prove it)!


sounds yummy! 
So I will continue to consume your wonderful pictures (#3 is my fav), 
and keep eating champignons, king oysters, etc. (chanterelles are my fav)


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> sounds yummy!
> So I will continue to consume your wonderful pictures (#3 is my fav),
> and keep eating champignons, king oysters, etc. (chanterelles are my fav)


Let's start with the facts: back in Europe I was doing a list of the species I ate (and survive !). Some, like members of Entoloma I ate after ~year of research (incl. microscopy) and they were really good! My list got in between 200-250 species, I don't remember the exact number. The logic behind of this? If you are not sure in your knowledge in the taxonomy of Fungi why you have to pretend to be an expert in that field? It was something like "I pay with my head for my conclusions". And it payed off!

Well, now - I afraid you have not much of idea: "champignons" are ~250-300 species in Europe alone. Some are excellent others not that much... What you buy in the store is mostly Agaricus bisporus. There are others with rather different taste and you can collect them only in the wild. For some purposes I would check the bisporus ( and few others from the same group from the wild) but my favorites are species that you have no chance to buy in the store! 
Cantharelles: I have collected few species of them - some in really huge amount... Rarely liked the final result after cooking (may be in omelettes?).
My personal favorites are the Boletus edulis (especially the dried once!), Amanita ceasarea and just imagine: The King Oysters - but wild! You have no chance to recognize them if in the field! The wilds are mostly cap and small stem! And off course - Morchelas (most of the species!)! There are many others but it's a long story, I hope I mentioned the most important once (questionable - depends on the taste!).


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> ... Well, now - I afraid you have not much of idea: "champignons" are ~250-300 species in Europe alone. Some are excellent others not that much... What you buy in the store is mostly Agaricus bisporus. There are others with rather different taste and you can collect them only in the wild. ...


Thanks for sharing your insight. I just wanted to make a joke.
I have some knowledge and ideas of what I get in stores. 
But I am not good enough to go mushrooming.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the 2nd and 4th one.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2021)

[email protected] 65mm, 1/60, f/5.6, ISO1000


----------



## jprusa (Sep 12, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 65mm, 1/60, f/5.6, ISO1000
> 
> View attachment 200141


Wow That is a nice find! Great picture.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## becceric (Sep 16, 2021)

While poking though files, I came across some pre-focus stacking mushroom images. Here is one.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice picture, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Sep 16, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice picture, becceric.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 17, 2021)

[email protected] 58mm, 1/50, f/8, ISO1250


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> [email protected] 58mm, 1/50, f/8, ISO1250
> 
> View attachment 200247


It seems a fungi-loving person was there before of you!!! _Armilaria sp._- I don't like them - they are parasites on many different trees and actually don't taste really good. On other hand if you desperately want a wild mushroom - in the right season you can collect tons of them and some of the species are slightly better (still not enough!).


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

Here are some of my old photos: Geastrum sp., rising button of Amanita ananiceps, Campanella sp., slime mold (most probably Ceratomyxa fruticulosa, actually not fungus at all - it's a Mycetozoan!) and Myriostoma coliforme


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Click! I was choosing the species that don't pass for mushroom for most of the people!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 23, 2021)

ISv said:


> Here are some of my old photos...


Really nice photos. I especially love #3 and 4 because of those wonderful fine structures and how you could capture them on pic.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 23, 2021)

Some more common fly agarics again. 
I like the first pic for sowing that the typical white spots, the warts are remnants of a membrane that encloses the entire mushroom when it is still very young. 
Depending on rain, etc. those warts can also be washed away.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice pictures, Maximilian. I really like the second one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Some more common fly agarics again.
> I like the first pic for sowing that the typical white spots, the warts are remnants of a membrane that encloses the entire mushroom when it is still very young.
> Depending on rain, etc. those warts can also be washed away.
> 
> ...


These are really nice, especially the first one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

This one is from today - Pulveroboletus xylophilus! Pretty rare on Oahu (actually it's my second encounter for ~20 years!).
I took it with the 500mm prime.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice picture, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

And few something older photos all taken with the 200-500mm. All for fun and much better light than the photos taken with the 105mm macro...
Volvariella volvacea, Macrocybe spectabilis (these clusters can get very big, same for the single caps!), Chlorophyllum molibdites, Suilus salmonicolor, Tremella fuciformis and Gymnopilus subtropicus.
Some photos are loaded at very low quality - these are big files, taken without probability to go to CR. But now we have this topic!


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice picture, ISv.


Thanks Click! I'm not sure it's really nice but it was emotional: my daughter found one cut with knife on the trail and literally run against me "look at this - it seems to be "hrib" (the Czech name for Boletus, she remembers these from our ~8 years in the Czech Republic)! When I told here that it's real rarity on Oahu you should see here face! Later I found these nearby growing on a cut trunk of Australian Iron wood...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 3, 2021)

Oyster mushrooms


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

I really like the composition of your picture. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 3, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like the composition of your picture. Well done, jprusa.


Thank you Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 4, 2021)

Found this giant lately. The cap was more than 20 cm (8 inch) diameter. almost the size of a (good old) LP 
Can anybody tell me the genus? @ISv do you probably know?


----------



## becceric (Oct 8, 2021)

Is there such a thing as a quick focus stack? While I was mowing our terminally wet lawn, I came across this mushroom.
I grabbed the camera and propped the lens up with a plastic cap surrounded by a gardener's glove. I shot 7 frames, refocusing front to back on the subject.
Affinity Photo handled the stacking, Pixelmator Pro and Apple Photos handled the down and dirty oof halo removal. I know highlights are a little blown out, but I 'd like to hear everyone's thoughts.
Also, if I had added many more images to the stack, woud the halos have been reduced? Thanks.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2021)

Very nice picture, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Oct 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Some more polypore:


----------



## EricN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## EricN (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Oct 17, 2021)

Yet another giant polypore. This one had diameter of more than 40 cm (15 inches).


----------



## DanP (Oct 18, 2021)

Here are a few of many taken recently. The Amanita Muscaria (last picture) is the only one I have any confidence in identifying. I won't be eating any of them!


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2021)

Very nice shots, DanP.


----------



## DanP (Oct 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, DanP.


Thanks Click. I got lucky with timing this year.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a few of many taken recently. The Amanita Muscaria (last picture) is the only one I have any confidence in identifying. I won't be eating any of them!


Really nice series, Dan. 
I especially like the first one for the detail on the cap. 
And because of the insects on it. I could count at least five flies


----------



## DanP (Oct 19, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice series, Dan.
> I especially like the first one for the detail on the cap.
> And because of the insects on it. I could count at least five flies


Thanks Maximilian.
I see there are a few bugs on the stems in the second picture, but I don’t know what they are. Some mushrooms seem to attract insects while others don’t.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2021)

I know next to nothing about mushrooms or fungi. My wife came across these today, and I gather they are Shaggy Inkcaps or Shaggy Manes in various states. I had the 1000mm on the R5 so I could get a low angle by standing back. I focus stacked them but at the distance I was away it made very little difference.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Found this giant lately. The cap was more than 20 cm (8 inch) diameter. almost the size of a (good old) LP
> Can anybody tell me the genus? @ISv do you probably know?
> 
> View attachment 200568
> ...


I will try after work. Busy right now...


----------



## Jethro (Oct 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I know next to nothing about mushrooms or fungi. My wife came across these today, and I gather they are Shaggy Inkcaps or Shaggy Manes in various states. I had the 1000mm on the R5 so I could get a low angle by standing back. I focus stacked them but at the distance I was away it made very little difference.


Excellent shots Alan! - when you say 'the 1000mm', do you mean your 100-500 with 2xTC??


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Excellent shots Alan! - when you say 'the 1000mm', do you mean your 100-500 with 2xTC??


That’s right. Though I zoomed out to 600mm for one.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> That’s right. Though I zoomed out to 600mm for one.


It's a good result though - lots of fine detail - were you rested on the ground, or showing off the IBIS I don't have yet!?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2021)

Jethro said:


> It's a good result though - lots of fine detail - were you rested on the ground, or showing off the IBIS I don't have yet!?


hand held. Very strong gusty winds and things were dancing around so fast shutter speeds.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 200746


Wow hard to tell without closeup but those do look like Hen of the woods, if so what a find.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2021)

The sunlight lights up these Oyster mushrooms just

out of my reach.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Found this giant lately. The cap was more than 20 cm (8 inch) diameter. almost the size of a (good old) LP
> Can anybody tell me the genus? @ISv do you probably know?
> 
> View attachment 200568
> ...



The genus is Gymnopilus - most probably G. junonius: I don't know if the American G. ventricosus is already present in Europe (we are in "global" times: the spread of different species from continent to continent is getting more and more speed). That species is pretty similar.
BTW, when you take photos of fungi and want ID it's helpful to know the substrate from which they grow. Gymnopilus is growing on wood but that wood could be under the ground...


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a few of many taken recently. The Amanita Muscaria (last picture) is the only one I have any confidence in identifying. I won't be eating any of them!
> View attachment 200828
> View attachment 200829
> View attachment 200830
> ...



The first one looks like Pholiota squarrosoides to me (are you in North America?), second is something around Mycena, the third is Hypholoma sp. but on the very right side of the photo I see small mushroom that could be Leucopholiota decorosa. The last two are Amanitas (the very last is A. muscaria)


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Wow hard to tell without closeup but those do look like Hen of the woods, if so what a find.


No it's not Hen of the woods - looks like Trametes sp. You may want to compare with T. versicolor!


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

jprusa said:


> The sunlight lights up these Oyster mushrooms just
> View attachment 200871
> out of my reach.


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

And since I'm at the topic: two species (among many others) that I was not able to find in the existing literature for the Hawaiian mushrooms.
First one should be something from the old Coprinus genus (now separated in few more...). The second (two photos) is kind of Auriscalpium - looks like the Auriscalpium villipes from South America to me.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 20, 2021)

ISv said:


> The genus is Gymnopilus - most probably G. junonius: I don't know if the American G. ventricosus is already present in Europe (we are in "global" times: the spread of different species from continent to continent is getting more and more speed). That species is pretty similar.
> BTW, when you take photos of fungi and want ID it's helpful to know the substrate from which they grow. Gymnopilus is growing on wood but that wood could be under the ground...


Thanks for your effort. 
I forgot to mention that it was growing on the root of a dead oak. The grass was just so high that you can't see it on the photo.
So I suppose that you are right.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 20, 2021)

jprusa said:


> The sunlight lights up these Oyster mushrooms just out of my reach.


Really wonderful composition and light. Well done.


----------



## DanP (Oct 20, 2021)

ISv said:


> The first one looks like Pholiota squarrosoides to me (are you in North America?), second is something around Mycena, the third is Hypholoma sp. but on the very right side of the photo I see small mushroom that could be Leucopholiota decorosa. The last two are Amanitas (the very last is A. muscaria)


Near Vancouver, BC Canada


----------



## EricN (Oct 20, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Wow hard to tell without closeup but those do look like Hen of the woods, if so what a find.


I'll try and get a better photo


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Really wonderful composition and light. Well done.


Thanks Maximilian


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2021)

ISv said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks ISv!


----------



## EricN (Oct 20, 2021)

EricN said:


> I'll try and get a better photo


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 21, 2021)

​Spaceship Lands on Playhouse​
​AGARICACEAE family?​


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

Cool gif.


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ​Spaceship Lands on Playhouse​
> View attachment 200906​AGARICACEAE family?​


Are there survivors in the Playhouse?!

And yes- it's Agaricaceae, particularly genus Macrolepiota (judging by the double ring on the first photo). For ID on species level it moves so fast - I can't get the necessary info !


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2021)

One more Macrocybe spectabilis - from yesterday. Rare around but time to time pops up here and there. I had to crop the photo in order to smuggle it on CR. The group is ~2x bigger!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 23, 2021)

Eos R5 and Laowa 60mm Macro @ f/4
both focus stacking


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 23, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a few of many taken recently.


Nice series especially the second with it's smooth bokeh.
To be honest I would prefer sometimes a more asymmetric composition.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 23, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Eos R5 and Laowa 60mm Macro @ f/4
> both focus stacking


The second one in b+w is really good.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2021)

Don't do much mushroom shooting, but was on a family forest walk a few weeks ago and saw a wide variety of fungi. Had only my iPhone with me.





Went back a couple weeks later with my EOS R and EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don't do much mushroom shooting, but was on a family forest walk a few weeks ago and saw a wide variety of fungi. Had only my iPhone with me.
> 
> View attachment 200950
> View attachment 200951
> ...


You were the ~last person I was expecting to see on this topic!!! 
Nice photos and judging by the number of the posted species I think you can make lots of enrichment here (well - when it's the season)!
Maximilian should be very proud starting the topic (and by reason!)!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 24, 2021)

One (from a while back) on the Laowa 100mm f2.8 x2:


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

Cool shot, Jethro.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice series, neuro.


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

Jethro said:


> One (from a while back) on the Laowa 100mm f2.8 x2:
> View attachment 200955


Very nice, Jethro. I like your narrow slice of orange life.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 24, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 200892


That is a lot of Turkey Tails. What a difference the closeup makes.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 25, 2021)

I did a series like the above - on an afternoon with really wonderful diffused light - one more:


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2021)

Another very nice picture. Well done, Jethro.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2021)

ISv said:


> Maximilian should be very proud starting the topic (and by reason!)!


Thanks @ISv, and thanks to all of you! 

I never expected so much response and participation of you. Keep posting. I really like your pictures.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> Are there survivors in the Playhouse?!
> 
> And yes- it's Agaricaceae, particularly genus Macrolepiota (judging by the double ring on the first photo). For ID on species level it moves so fast - I can't get the necessary info !



Great question about survivors and the playhouse...it is about two decades old; our two daughters spent a lot of time there.

They're both now in graduate school and enjoy whatever pix I send in which their playhouse is in the background.

So they indeed survived. Me? I wish they were still here!

Pix to aid in the ID of this solitary mushroom in the backyard:


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2021)

Some more from me. 
I find the connection to the trunk quite funny. It looks like not really connected. But it was.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the first one for the little higher POV.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ​Spaceship Lands on Playhouse​
> View attachment 200906​AGARICACEAE family?​



See, if you had just got there earlier you could FINALLY have inaugurated the Mushrooms in Flight thread.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 26, 2021)

SteveC said:


> See, if you had just got there earlier you could FINALLY have inaugurated the Mushrooms in Flight thread.


SteveC: your response brings a big (huge?) smile to my face...in these troubled times this sort of thing is necessary for me and my equilibrium...very important. Thanks.

Mushrooms in flight: why didn't I think of that!

Now for the (not-so) important  stuff:

I see from your list of equipment that you have a mix of 'big' and 'small' Canon gear.

I've grown weary of trying to explain the huge benefits of virtually the entire 'M' ecosystem here on CR: in fact the images for the .gif you are referring to were collected with an M6 when mated to the unbelievably great EF-M 11-22 IS lens.

I'm genuinely interested in the views and opinions of you and those who read this sort of thing who have both really good Canon full-frame equipment as well as the the M-format gear.

I really enjoy using the M6 MkII and look forward to the MkIII...what say you?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> SteveC: your response brings a big (huge?) smile to my face...in these troubled times this sort of thing is necessary for me and my equilibrium...very important. Thanks.
> 
> Mushrooms in flight: why didn't I think of that!
> 
> ...



I really wanted an M5 MkII actually, but the 6-II has served me well. I certainly use it more than the R5.

The R5 for me was intended to be my big breakout into full frame, but I just haven't had much occasion to use it. (I tend to be an episodic photographer, taking lots of pictures on a trip or a special occasion, then nothing for months on end.)

Many here DO understand the benefits of the M system, but there are a few haters out there. Some seem to feel that it's a threat to their hopes of an RF APSC camera.

One of the main gripes against it is a fairly limited lens selection (and I'm sympathetic to that complaint), However I don't imagine there's much more they could do in that 61mm outside diameter format. (Long zooms? No way!) Besides, one can always adapt EF lenses...that in fact is the primary reason I *won't* get the RF 100-500, because my 100-400 will adapt to the M6 and it's just about as good image-quality-wise. And 32/45 MP (depending on which system I'm on) will certainly let me crop to what a 500 mm would have given me. But my usual solution is to use the Tamron 18-200 made for the EF-M mount (some say it doesn't work on their M series cameras, but I've not had any problems with it). Yeah that's a fairly big lens for that camera, larger than Canon would like perhaps, but it's small enough to fly with. (That and the 11-22 cover most contingencies, and in fact I can stick the 11-22 on my M50.)


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks @ISv, and thanks to all of you!
> 
> I never expected so much response and participation of you. Keep posting. I really like your pictures.


Don't be so enthusiastic )): for most of the guys the season is over! Next year it starts again! I can support you with mostly old photos - I don't have the nerve to look down instead up (for the birds). Otherwise it is +/- good season here for fungi (in all the weak but persistent rains!).


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Great question about survivors and the playhouse...it is about two decades old; our two daughters spent a lot of time there.
> 
> They're both now in graduate school and enjoy whatever pix I send in which their playhouse is in the background.
> 
> ...


After your comment "*Me? I wish they were still here!*" I lost my enthusiasm about the mushrooms! On other hand the fledglings are leaving on their own way and we are getting older (and older...)! What ever - nice photos! Make more of them for your daughters (and for yourself!)!
BTW I have just one daughter but the feelings are the same (if not twice more intense?!).


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the first one for the little higher POV.


It's about the ID: the lower POV is showing better the underneath of the mushroom. Really good job if you are curious about the ID!!
Keep that way Maxi - you got better sharpness/detail (I really had a problem with some of your photos...) and now you are getting pretty reasonable with the purpose of your (mushroom) photos!


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks @Maximilian and @Click!

A more simple one:
R5 and Laowa 15mm @ f/32, Iso 100, 0,3s


----------



## Jethro (Nov 1, 2021)

The first (in my experience anyway!) fungi of the Sydney season - it's still mid-Spring here:


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice! Well done, Jethro.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, Jethro.


Thank you - it looked better before I shrunk and cropped it to 193kb to be able to post it!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2021)

Some really eroded fly agarics.
Quite difficult dark light conditions. Fill flash delivered orange light as it was reflected by the autumn leaves.
WB was therefore quite tricky.
The last one could be seen as an inspiration for next Halloween


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice series. I really like the last picture.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 4, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Some really eroded fly agarics.
> Quite difficult dark light conditions. Fill flash delivered orange light as it was reflected by the autumn leaves.
> WB was therefore quite tricky.
> The last one could be seen as an inspiration for next Halloween


Very colourful (and the WB result looks good!). I suspect they've been munched by birds. In Sydney, the culprits tend to be various types of native marsupial.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2021)

Jethro said:


> I suspect they've been munched by birds.


I suppose snails did that.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2021)

Jethro said:


> I suspect they've been munched by birds





Maximilian said:


> I suppose snails did that.


I assume the Smurfs!



Another stack with the R5 and a RF35mm 1.8 macro handheld.
The little Rf 35 is a really great lens for mushrooms!


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2021)

Very nice picture, Nemorino.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 7, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> I assume the Smurfs!
> 
> View attachment 201117
> 
> ...


Beautiful, the cap looks like a slimy Cortinarius cap .


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> I assume the Smurfs!
> 
> View attachment 201117
> 
> ...


This one is really beautiful... Except I don't see the smurfs!


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2021)

Some old photos: Galerina velutipes, Entoloma sp., Pleurotus diamor (from above and the gills site), Scutelinia sp. and for the last one I have no idea.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Some old photos: Galerina velutipes, Entoloma sp., Pleurotus diamor (from above and the gills site), Scutelinia sp. and for the last one I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 201126
> View attachment 201127
> ...


Very nice ISv


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2021)

I hope the tree will live for decades longer


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2021)

Since we got the first serious cold front here and it's rainy... These are again old photos (some of them taken with D7000 - my first digital camera!). And as I already mentioned - all of them are just for documenting so excuse me for the awkward cropping (in order to decrease the size of the photos). The original framing is different.
After the rains (forecast is for a few days of good rain) I may have the opportunity to take some new photos.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.


Thanks Click! I forgot to put a names (at least for the species where I have a clue): First one is Hohenbuehelia sp. (I ID this one as a H. grisea back in the time but with the introduction of the molecular methods many things changed and since I don't follow the recent (huh - bunch of years!) literature I will stuck to Hohenbuehelia sp.). Second photo is Marasmius thwaitesii (with much more confidence), after that is Volvariella bombycina. This variety of the species was described from Hawaii (ssp. ciliatomarginata) and differs from the nominate form that I have seen in Europe. Below are two more stages of the development of the fruitbody. Here I'm pretty confident. I must have also a fully developed mushroom somewhere in my folders (I have seen it in just 2 habitats, all photos posted so far are from the first one - it means the same trunk).
For the fourth photo I confidently will say "no clue". The fifth one is Auricularia cornea. For the next one - Leucoagaricus sp. I guess but this group is very difficult and I wouldn't put my head behind mu guess ! For the last one - again "no clue".


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2021)

Expected more of mushrooms after the rains. The only interesting one was Leucoagaricus barssii (not common at all on Oahu!) - and just one in between 2-3 other, very common species.
On other hand I didn't have the opportunity to go to the mountain!


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

Big surprise today! I have been so many times in that beach park (especially in the last 2 years), with that particular bench to seat and rest after the walk but have never seen this mushroom growing.
It's my fourth locality to see it on Oahu (20 years and I have seen it only on Oahu)! My palm spread is ~24-25cm. When I "measured" the biggest fruitbody of the first group by my palm there were 4-5cm left out of my palm! I didn't "measure" the size of the biggest mushroom in the second group (same Ficus tree trunk, other side, presumably fruitbodies of the same organism) and it looks even bigger?

Pleurotus abalonus (species of the Oyster Mushrooms, this one you have no chance to get in the stores at least here or anywhere as I know!). Very similar to Pleurotus cystidiosus from North America and few more species from Europe, Africa and Australia/New Zealand. Very weathered already: I'm really sorry for not finding them week ago - I have never tried the taste of this one and my assumption is for ~3 pounds (if not more!) when they where fresh!!!
First 3 photos are from group#1. The last one is single photo of group #2...


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> Some old photos: Galerina velutipes, Entoloma sp., Pleurotus diamor (from above and the gills site), Scutelinia sp. and for the last one I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 201126
> View attachment 201127
> ...


Superb!


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> Big surprise today! I have been so many times in that beach park (especially in the last 2 years), with that particular bench to seat and rest after the walk but have never seen this mushroom growing.
> It's my fourth locality to see it on Oahu (20 years and I have seen it only on Oahu)! My palm spread is ~24-25cm. When I "measured" the biggest fruitbody of the first group by my palm there were 4-5cm left out of my palm! I didn't "measure" the size of the biggest mushroom in the second group (same Ficus tree trunk, other side, presumably fruitbodies of the same organism) and it looks even bigger?
> 
> Pleurotus abalonus (species of the Oyster Mushrooms, this one you have no chance to get in the stores at least here or anywhere as I know!). Very similar to Pleurotus cystidiosus from North America and few more species from Europe, Africa and Australia/New Zealand. Very weathered already: I'm really sorry for not finding them week ago - I have never tried the taste of this one and my assumption is for ~3 pounds (if not more!) when they where fresh!!!
> First 3 photos are from group#1. The last one is single photo of group #2...



Very impressive. Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Very impressive. Nice shots, ISv.


The shots are nothing remarkable - as everyone can see. The mushroom is remarkable in means of rarity in Hawaii, the size and very complicated taxonomy. The Internet is full of misinterpretations, messed up data and so on...


----------



## Jethro (Jan 7, 2022)

One more from yesterday - we're moving towards 'mushroom season' here with levels of humidity and rain increasing:


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

Jethro said:


> One more from yesterday - we're moving towards 'mushroom season' here with levels of humidity and rain increasing:
> 
> View attachment 201972


As I understand from your previous posts you are located in Australia - Sydney? How it looks with the weather there right now (isn't it still summer?!). Your mushroom is some species of Parasola (previously in genus Coprinus) but you have so many species of that genus there that I'm not familiar at all... In few words I'm not able to ID it to species level! Open your eyes for a mushrooms looking similar to my post above (could be much darker and smaller!). It's the area for Pleurotus australis and we can see it (with greater probability) only from Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2022)

Jethro said:


> One more from yesterday - we're moving towards 'mushroom season' here with levels of humidity and rain increasing:



Pretty cool compo. Nicely done, Jethro.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 8, 2022)

ISv said:


> As I understand from your previous posts you are located in Australia - Sydney? How it looks with the weather there right now (isn't it still summer?!). Your mushroom is some species of Parasola (previously in genus Coprinus) but you have so many species of that genus there that I'm not familiar at all... In few words I'm not able to ID it to species level! Open your eyes for a mushrooms looking similar to my post above (could be much darker and smaller!). It's the area for Pleurotus australis and we can see it (with greater probability) only from Australia and New Zealand.


I'm in Sydney, Australia, and it is definitely summer (hot, humid and wet this year) here. It's early for fungi, so I'm only capturing the occasional one around the house (this was in a large pot!) at the moment. We get a lot of varieties of Pleurotus here - although not for a month of two, and I don't think the same one as in your image. I'll PM you a link to my latest photo book of fungi in my local area, in case you're interested!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 8, 2022)

Still no "Mushrooms In Flight" thread...


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2022)

Jethro said:


> I'm in Sydney, Australia, and it is definitely summer (hot, humid and wet this year) here. It's early for fungi, so I'm only capturing the occasional one around the house (this was in a large pot!) at the moment. We get a lot of varieties of Pleurotus here - although not for a month of two, and I don't think the same one as in your image. I'll PM you a link to my latest photo book of fungi in my local area, in case you're interested!


Look the Internet for Pleurotus australis - you will find some photos/info. They change the color with the age. It is NOT a common fungus as far as I know!


----------



## Jethro (Jan 8, 2022)

ISv said:


> Look the Internet for Pleurotus australis - you will find some photos/info. They change the color with the age. It is NOT a common fungus as far as I know!


Pretty sure we get Pleurotus purpureo-olivaceus around me - there is some (very) remnant rainforest on the walks around my area - but I'm not an expert identifier. If I see some in the coming months I'll post it.


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Pretty sure we get Pleurotus purpureo-olivaceus around me - there is some (very) remnant rainforest on the walks around my area - but I'm not an expert identifier. If I see some in the coming months I'll post it.


I's also very interesting! You don't need to be expert taxonomist to take nice (and informative!) photos. I'm not expert too - in the last 20 years I'm working very different field but still keep my curiosity!


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 16, 2022)

Another stack with the R5 and the RF35 1.8
Iso 800, 1/125, f/3.5


----------



## ISv (Jan 25, 2022)

Some old (2015 I think) photos. One of my best days (concerning the diversity and rarity) when I was still after fungi...
First 3 are something that I have no clue at all...
After that Marasmius sp., Leucoagaricus sp (x2) and Lepiota sp.


----------



## ISv (Jan 25, 2022)

And here is coming the real rarity (same date as above): Amanita manicata (could be also A. nauseosa - I don't think the problem is solved ...). Here is a link to the problem (if someone is actually interested ) - http://www.amanitaceae.org/?Amanita+manicata. I have seen this one on several occasions 1-2 times in relatively good numbers (5-10!).
And species of Gymnopillus (I think it's hallucinogenic - because of the color change in the bruised stem base) - my second and last encounter with this one, on the same place (same decomposed branch)! My first (and actually more informative photos) were from my film era.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2022)

Some "winter" mushrooms I saw around Epiphany.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the second one.


Same here


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 16, 2022)

not sure if I have posted this shot before. Are these fungi found in other parts of the world? Down here we call em 'Ghost Mushrooms '


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

WOW I really like the colours. Beautiful shot, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2022)

Aussie shooter said:


> not sure if I have posted this shot before. Are these fungi found in other parts of the world? Down here we call em 'Ghost Mushrooms '


Hi Brett! Spooky cool luminescence 
I have heard about luminous mushrooms, but haven't seen any in Germany/Europe. That doesn't mean such don't exist. 
Maybe some experts know more.


----------



## jprusa (May 16, 2022)

Aussie shooter said:


> View attachment 203599
> not sure if I have posted this shot before. Are these fungi found in other parts of the world? Down here we call em 'Ghost Mushrooms '


I have not found those but
Omphalotus olearius
Fungus have a green glow to them .


----------



## OskarB (Aug 8, 2022)

We were in the mountains recently and I took my M6II with the EF-M 32 with me.
We came over these two fly agaric / Fliegenpilz / Amanita muscaria.
My girlfriend had her 77D with the EF-S 55-250, which resulted in much better photos. 
Unfortunately I forgot my EF - EF-M Adapter. It would have been so easy, her carrying the glass and me the adapter.


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Brett! Spooky cool luminescence
> I have heard about luminous mushrooms, but haven't seen any in Germany/Europe. That doesn't mean such don't exist.
> Maybe some experts know more.


There are several and not so rare: https://www.treehugger.com/bioluminescent-fungi-mushrooms-that-glow-in-the-dark-4868794
The problem with that photo is the brightness of the glowing. Usually to see the luminescence you need very dark night (and it depend of the age/stage of growth of the fungus e.t.c.). In his case I see ambient light in the background?


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2022)

OskarB said:


> We were in the mountains recently and I took my M6II with the EF-M 32 with me.
> We came over these two fly agaric / Fliegenpilz / Amanita muscaria.
> My girlfriend had her 77D with the EF-S 55-250, which resulted in much better photos.
> Unfortunately I forgot my EF - EF-M Adapter. It would have been so easy, her carrying the glass and me the adapter.
> ...


Whatever you did carry - you got beautiful shots!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

ISv said:


> Whatever you did carry - you got beautiful shots!


I fully agree, @ISv and @OskarB


----------



## OskarB (Aug 9, 2022)

ISv said:


> Whatever you did carry - you got beautiful shots!


Thank you guys!


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 9, 2022)

Despite the summer heat, a few mushrooms popped up in our lawn. R5 + RF100mm, 200 photo stack using Helicon Focus.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2022)

Beautiful shots, OskarB.


----------



## EricN (Aug 16, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Despite the summer heat, a few mushrooms popped up in our lawn. R5 + RF100mm, 200 photo stack using Helicon Focus.
> 
> View attachment 205048


200? how long did that take?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 16, 2022)

EricN said:


> 200? how long did that take?


About half a minute, the built-in focus stack mode on the R5 uses the electronic shutter and will run at 20fps. After a few seconds the buffer is full and the rate slows down. Using CRAW will make it take longer to fill the buffer, that will fit a 100 images or so.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 20, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> the built-in focus stack mode on the R5 uses the electronic shutter and will run at 20fps


I would say* up to* 20fps. 
This is a stack of 22 frames shot within 3 seconds. R5 + RF 100 @ 1/800, Iso 2500, f/2.8, SCA +2


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2022)

My first go into the rain forest for a wile. In the beginning overcast, later some rain and finally some sunshine but my private driver (my daughter ) - she finished her hike and called me to be at the point for "pic me up". I saw few Amakihis when the sun appeared behind the clouds but there was no time for birds...
All these are _Aphyllophorales_ and I need a microscope for real ID (and honestly I'm not an expert in this group of fungi)


----------



## jprusa (Aug 29, 2022)

This was taken with the new Laowa 90 macro. Turkey tails


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2022)

ISv and jprusa,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 29, 2022)

Click said:


> ISv and jprusa,
> 
> Beautiful pictures, guys.


Thanks Click! just received my new Laowa 90 macro and that was my first subject I could find


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2022)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

After almost 4 months without any significant rain, we had some days with rainfalls.
Before that it was simply too dry for any mushroom.
Now my lawn turned back to green and was high enough for cutting again. 
It was even so high that I couldn't take pictures of those at their original position. 
More to come later from the forest...


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> More to come later from the forest...


Here's the first one:


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

Here a mushroom colony on a tree stump. 
The second picture shows a close-up.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## SteveC (Sep 19, 2022)

_Still_ no mushrooms in flight?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)

SteveC said:


> _Still_ no mushrooms in flight?


Nope! 
But some _still_ can make you feel like flying


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2022)

Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 26, 2022)

This tree was cut down by our local beaver.
Beavers are strictly protected in Germany.
I suppose that's something that Canadians and some others wouldn't understand


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 26, 2022)

EOS 5 DIV & Leica R 2,8/60


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice picture, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 27, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!
I first didn't want to take that picture, being dead tired after a long, difficult hike in the beautiful  Trentino region, Italy.
And well, I finally overcame my lazyness, took about 10 pictures, shaking...
One was sharp (no IBIS, yet).
I've promised myself never to hesitate again. Hope, this will last...
And next camera will be the R5, with IBIS !


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 27, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> ... after a long, difficult hike ... And next camera will be the R5, with IBIS !


And this is why I really would like to see a FF cam with IBIS in an RP form factor or smaller with an actual sensor (no recycling from xD line) maybe double the price of the RP but hopefully cheaper than the R6 (and a few pixel more).
I know I'm just dreaming, but I cannot be justify the price for an R5 for what I am doing with it.

But such a travel / hiking camera would draw me into R system at once.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 27, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> And this is why I really would like to see a FF cam with IBIS in an RP form factor or smaller with an actual sensor (no recycling from xD line) maybe double the price of the RP but hopefully cheaper than the R6 (and a few pixel more).
> I know I'm just dreaming, but I cannot be justify the price for an R5 for what I am doing with it.
> 
> But such a travel / hiking camera would draw me into R system at once.


I understand, but am afraid the RP is too small for my hands. That's why I had to buy the battery grip fpr the EOS R.
On the other hand, you're absolutely right, a lightweight camera (and lenses) is ideal for hikes. That's why, apart from macro and tele, I'm using the Leica M and its lightweight, yet deadsharp WA lenses. In cities, of course, nothing replaces the superb EF TSE lenses, for me, the reason to buy EOS instead of Nikon.
But if an RP II comes with, say, 30 MP, I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 27, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> And next camera will be the R5, with IBIS !


And focus bracketing. You'll love it!

R5 + RF35 1.8 @ f/2.8, 1/60, ISO100


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2022)

Very nice, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 6, 2022)

Came across that wonderful photogenic mushroom.
I suppose it is a _coprinus comatus_, aka. shaggy ink cap.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2022)

Cool, very photogenic indeed. Nice shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

The light was bad, but I haven't seen such a beautiful dot pattern at fly agaric before.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> The light was bad, but I haven't seen such a beautiful dot pattern at fly agaric before.
> 
> View attachment 205920
> View attachment 205921
> ...


That was bad light?
OK perhaps the background isn't well lit, but I think that accentuates the mushrooms.

Which, I will note, are not in flight.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

SteveC said:


> That was bad light?


Shadow! A lot of branches I needed to bend.
And some efford in PP to make the colours pop.



> … Which, I will note, are not in flight.



At some time a Running gag runs out


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> At some time a Running gag runs out


Hey it wasn't a criticism....them not being in flight means this is the right thread for them,


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Hey it wasn't a criticism....them not being in flight means this is the right thread for them,


I‘m sitting here grinning, fully understanding your humor.
Otherwise I wouldn‘t have reacted with


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 14, 2022)

Two more artistic attempts using the Rf 100 with the SAC set to +2:
Focus stack:


And a single shot:


Both @ f/2.8


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 15, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Two more artistic attempts using the Rf 100 with the SAC set to +2:
> Focus stack


Thanks for sharing, @Nemorino. 
Really interesting effect, especially looking at the highlight rings and "cat eyes" in the first pic.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2022)

Very artistic. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Oct 16, 2022)

SteveC said:


> That was bad light?
> OK perhaps the background isn't well lit, but I think that accentuates the mushrooms.
> 
> Which, I will note, are not in flight.


Depend on the region/soil properties they may somehow make you fly or get ill...


----------



## Jethro (Oct 16, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Two more artistic attempts using the Rf 100 with the SAC set to +2:
> Focus stack:
> View attachment 205951


Very 'dreamy' effect! Did you find the stack accentuated the 'bokeh bubbles'?


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 16, 2022)

No, it makes the bokeh unusable if not edited. This is the background of the last picture of the stack put in by the brush tool of helicon focus.
But in my experience you have to do this with every stack if the BG is not totally blured.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2022)

Pleated Inkcap


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2022)

This one looks like an umbrella. Lovely colour.


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2022)

The rainy season is here - somewhat... These are from usually very dry place. 

First two are Vascellum sp. (we have V. floridanum and V. lloydianum here - without microscope I hesitate to ID to species. First photo is of young fruitbodies the second is older.
Third is Polyporus arcularius
The last is something I never succeeded to ID - even to genus - and it's the most rare around.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2022)

A lot of work to do.
Some from late September, I now found the time to process.
I really liked the position and the moss surrounding the mushroom.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2022)

And two really tiny ones. I almost stepped on those.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2022)

I really like the first series. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 4, 2022)

EF 16-35 F4 & 5 D IV


----------



## Kit. (Nov 4, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> EF 16-35 F4 & 5 D IV
> View attachment 206168


Lactarius deliciosus?

(Edible. Not really "delicious", although many people like it)


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 4, 2022)

Kit. said:


> Lactarius deliciosus?
> 
> (Edible. Not really "delicious", although many people like it)


I think so, but didn't have enough time to take a closer look .( Iwas in a hurry, wife grew impatient after a very long hike )


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2022)

And another few on a stub


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the first series. Beautiful shots.


Concerning the photos you are right... 
But I prefer the second series because the fungus is much more rare ! These are relatively small and fragile mushrooms that dry pretty fast in some conditions (faster than the one in the first series!).


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> EF 16-35 F4 & 5 D IV
> View attachment 206168


I had a colleague from Spain (actually Catalonia) who gave me a recipe how to cook mushrooms from this group of _Lactarius_ (unfortunately they do not exist in Hawaii


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Kit. said:


> Lactarius deliciosus?
> 
> (Edible. Not really "delicious", although many people like it)


Looks more like L. deterrimus to me but without the color of the "milk" and bruising pattern it's hard to say. Important are the trees around: L. deterrimus is under _Picea_, L. deliciosus is under _Pinus_. In mixed woods - not reliable feature...
My favorite as a taste is L. sanguifluus - if you are lucky to collect in pine forest on calcareous grounds. You can't find it under spruce or neutral/acid soil. Mediterranean countries have also L. vinosus - very similar to L. sanguifluus and highly regarded as a taste.
With Lactarius you bhave to know how to cook them and by far not all red/orange milk species are "delicious".


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2022)

R5 + Laowa 15mm @ 1/250, Iso 800, f/4, focus stacking, no tripod


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2022)

I really like the low POV. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks!
That is the advantage of the short focal length.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the low POV. Nicely done, Nemorino.





Nemorino said:


> Thanks!
> That is the advantage of the short focal length.


It is possible even with a tele, but maybe not that good 

5D4, EF 100-400LII @146 mm, f/16, 1/6, ISO 1000, time trigger




5D4, EF 100-400LII @146 mm, f/7.1, 1/13, ISO 1000, handheld, thank you @IS


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> It is possible even with a tele, but maybe not that good
> 
> 5D4, EF 100-400LII @146 mm, f/16, 1/6, ISO 1000, time trigger
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Maximilian. 



Thank you IS


----------



## SteveC (Nov 8, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> It is possible even with a tele, but maybe not that good
> 
> 5D4, EF 100-400LII @146 mm, f/16, 1/6, ISO 1000, time trigger
> 
> ...


I like that first one, where you can get a sense of the top and a hint of the underside.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2022)

Click said:


> Thank you IS





SteveC said:


> I like that first one, where you can get a sense of the top and a hint of the underside.


Click, Steve, thank you both. Also @OskarB and @becceric.

And yes, the second pic is just to show how the cap looks like.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2022)

On a tree trunk


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 13, 2022)

I found This cluster of mushrooms on my lawn.
5D4, 100L Macro, f/11 to f/16, 1/60 to 1/320, ISO 800.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 20, 2022)

R5 + RF100, in body focus bracketing


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2022)

Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2022)

This vertical orientation was exactly the one I found it


----------



## Kit. (Dec 12, 2022)

A quite lazy attempt at focus stacking. R5 + 100-400L II, focus bracketing handheld (30 samples with step size 1), ISO 12800, Auto-Align + Auto-Merge in Photoshop, no additional NR or sharpening.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2022)

Kit. said:


> A quite lazy attempt at focus stacking...


Thanks for participating. Really nice shot.
And if you hadn't called it lazy yourself I suppose noone would have noticed anything  
Keep posting such "lazy" pics


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Last year I posted some pics of _Pleurotus abalonus_. Don't remember if I posted the comment but for me it was "Next year I would be there in time for fresh fruit bodies". Didn't happen - busy! Today was the first opportunity to visit the place - and again they are so aged! 
Anyway (today) in front look this one is two my palms (fingers spread: ~36-37 cm) on the wider site!!! Huge mushrooms and even if you reduce the waight because of the water loging (there were two cold/rain fronts just two days ago...) it's still ~two pounds of mushroom (if not more!)? In "profile" it's about 26-28 cm. Shots are from ~7-9 meters (500mm lens) and somewhat cropped... I still have to taste an Oyster Mushroom from this group (P. abalonus/P. cystidiosus) - shame after ~20 years in Hawaii!
After that - _Leucocoprinus barsii _- it's an edible and a good taste - I have tried this one... The only problem is to find enough of them


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2022)

Very nice close-up.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up.


Thanks Click but for real close-up 200-500 is better lens! Close-up from 7+ meters is not what you want


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 27, 2022)

Found this one from last February


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click but for real close-up 200-500 is better lens! Close-up from 7+ meters is not what you want


I prefer shorter focal length for mushrooms. If they are that large You don`t even need a mocro lens.


Two versions of the same series of in body focus bracketing. First made of 22, second made of 36 single pictures.
R5 + RF35 @ f/4




@ all
Which version do You prefer?


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Which version do You prefer?




I prefer the second one.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

Thank You! I prefer the first. 

Again R5 + RF35 @ f/2.0


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

Another beautiful shot. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2023)

That little mushroom was so tiny - the cap had about 7 mm diameter
And it was so dark, that I had to go down to 1/40
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, close to MFD+cropping, f/8, 1/40, ISO1250


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> That little mushroom was so tiny - the cap had about 7 mm diameter
> And it was so dark, that I had to go down to 1/40
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, close to MFD+cropping, f/8, 1/40, ISO1250




It's very well done. I really like this picture.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 3, 2023)

This is one of the tiniest fungi I've taken - with the old EF24-70 f4, which had (has!) an excellent macro performance. Only a couple of mm each (for the cups), natural light:


----------



## Jethro (Jan 4, 2023)

One more - a tiny (say 3mm) transparent fungi on a bushrock wall, with a raindrop in its cup - it was gone when I walked back 15 minutes later:


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> I prefer shorter focal length for mushrooms. If they are that large You don`t even need a mocro lens.
> 
> 
> Two versions of the same series of in body focus bracketing. First made of 22, second made of 36 single pictures.
> ...


If I need to ID the fungus I would prefer the second one (more info from different fruit bodies)! If I want to isolate particular fruit bodies from the group I will prefer the technique applied in the first photo! On other hand in this particular case I like more the second photo - my brain feels somehow more relaxed watching it.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2023)

Jethro said:


> One more - a tiny (say 3mm) transparent fungi on a bushrock wall, with a raindrop in its cup - it was gone when I walked back 15 minutes later:
> 
> View attachment 207025


It's the same Mycena sp. on both photos. Very similar in the outer features as the Mycena alphitophora that we have on Hawaii.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2023)

And here some photos taken on January first this year - only because there was nothing better: Amanita ananiceps...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 4, 2023)

Jethro said:


> One more - a tiny (say 3mm) transparent fungi on a bushrock wall, with a raindrop in its cup - it was gone when I walked back 15 minutes later:
> 
> View attachment 207025


You missed your chance. If you had waited around not more than 15 minutes you could have caught it in flight.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 4, 2023)

SteveC said:


> You missed your chance. If you had waited around not more than 15 minutes you could have caught it in flight.


Shrooms in Flight - now there's a sub-genre I'd like to see!


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 6, 2023)

SteveC said:


> If you had waited around not more than 15 minutes you could have caught it in flight.


They are sooooo fast!!!! That's why there are no pictures of mushrooms in flight!!!!

OK, I couldn't focus stack them so here is a common one:
28 single pictures, R5 + RF 100 @ f/5 + LED by cell phone


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> They are sooooo fast!!!! That's why there are no pictures of mushrooms in flight!!!!
> 
> OK, I couldn't focus stack them so here is a common one:
> 28 single pictures, R5 + RF 100 @ f/5 + LED by cell phone




Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 6, 2023)

Thank You twice!!!


----------



## Jethro (Jan 6, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> They are sooooo fast!!!! That's why there are no pictures of mushrooms in flight!!!!
> 
> OK, I couldn't focus stack them so here is a common one:
> 28 single pictures, R5 + RF 100 @ f/5 + LED by cell phone
> View attachment 207095


Congratulations on keeping a realistic background in a 28 photo stack!!


----------



## Del Paso (Saturday at 8:38 AM)

Jethro said:


> This is one of the tiniest fungi I've taken - with the old EF24-70 f4, which had (has!) an excellent macro performance. Only a couple of mm each (for the cups), natural light:
> View attachment 207024


I like mine (EF 24-70) too. A very sharp lens, in my opinion better than my RF 24-105.


----------



## Nemorino (Saturday at 5:47 PM)

Jethro said:


> Congratulations on keeping a realistic background in a 28 photo stack!!


Why not? Do You think it is a high or a low number?

Laowa 60mm macro + R5
33 picture focus stack


----------



## Jethro (Sunday at 6:13 AM)

Nemorino said:


> Why not? Do You think it is a high or a low number?
> 
> Laowa 60mm macro + R5
> 33 picture focus stack
> View attachment 207116


I thought it was a very high number (I know people stack into the 100s). From my point of view, I aim as much for an artistic background as I do for full (or partial) clarity in the subject fungi - so I look at your image above and see a crystal clear fungi, but also a great background, without the sort of syncopated blur I see in some stacks.


----------



## Nemorino (Sunday at 11:13 AM)

The number of frames depends on the magnification, the look of the BG on the distances subject-BG/camera -subject, focal lenght and aperture.
The distance in the first picture is small and I got that look. But it was the second rendering, the first was made of 69 frames.
But I didn't want to edit the halo and I didn't liked the "sticker-look". This shows why some experienced stackers choose a blurred BG when framing.
Probably You know this yet.


----------



## Jethro (Sunday at 9:04 PM)

Nemorino said:


> The number of frames depends on the magnification, the look of the BG on the distances subject-BG/camera -subject, focal lenght and aperture.
> The distance in the first picture is small and I got that look. But it was the second rendering, the first was made of 69 frames.
> But I didn't want to edit the halo and I didn't liked the "sticker-look". This shows why some experienced stackers choose a blurred BG when framing.
> Probably You know this yet.


Actually not - I'm a very inexperienced 'stacker'! I've generally taken 'natural light' single frame pictures - which obviously involves compromises.


----------



## jprusa (Tuesday at 12:11 AM)

A huge Oyster mushroom.


----------



## Maximilian (Tuesday at 6:25 AM)

jprusa said:


> A huge Oyster mushroom.


Really nice, esp. with the sunlight in the bg.


----------



## jprusa (Tuesday at 2:43 PM)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice, esp. with the sunlight in the bg.


Thanks Maximillian!


----------

